# Oman National Transport Company



## momo86 (Jul 12, 2012)

anyone have the phone number for Oman National Transport Company in Dubai? I heard they do daily coach trips to Oman, and I would like to go to renew my Visa. Their official website is "suspended" and I can't find their number. If anyone has any information on how I can contact them or make a booking with them, please post in this thread. Much appreciated.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

04-295 9920
2nd result on google. not sure if it works though


----------



## yoplu (Apr 24, 2012)

rsinner said:


> 04-295 9920
> 2nd result on google. not sure if it works though


Ive seen those coaches once on a visa run myself and they look naaaasty lol.
Depends on your budget i suppose. They cant be very expensive I expect and the way all the curtains were drawn on the side windows, not sure if their AC is working, or works well enough.

Go Tours Dubai has been used by a lot of us on here. They take expats there 1-2 times per week so you could try them.


----------



## yoplu (Apr 24, 2012)

fahadalzaabi said:


> don't know the exact amount they charge but it is cheap by road, even you can take a flight it would cost you around 200 AED, as one of my friend recently visited there by air.
> best deals in dubai | holidays from dubai | dubai discount


That is very cheap. Presumably thats to Muscat airport? Does it leave from Dubai airport and at a reasonable time in the day?


----------

